# wood stocks



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey everyone i was looking to get a custom wood stock for my rugger 10/22. I was wondering if anyone knows of a good company makeing them. Thanks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try www.boydsgunstocks.com or http://www.stockysstocks.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

they make stocks out of wood? hmmmm interesting lol


----------

